# heater not heating



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I have a central heating unit with electronic
ignition model 89-016
It is not giving gas to the furnace?
I turn on at thermostat and it usually makes a clicking sound
as it lights-not doing that-
will kick on but no hot air
can anyone either help me or reccommend someone that can
thanks


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

This could be caused by several things. First thing- Is the gas turned on. I usually trun off the gas supply during the summer so no gas is used for the pilot. Second thing-Check the secondary of the low voltage transformer. There should be approx. 24 volts to power the gas valve. Third thing-Replace the theromcouple. If the thermocouple is defective the gas valve will not open to supply gas to the furnace main burner. This is a safety measure. If the pilot goes out the main gas valve will not open.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*no heat*

Thanks Bill
I know I got gas-ha ha 
_ it was working fine couple days ago _
_will take a look at the thermocupler and check voltage_
_they are honeywell controls if that helps _
_it is electronic ignition so it does not have a piolet_
_got a ignition module S86H W/RELAY & HW vr8204-886H control_
_will give it a try this evening-thanks_


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

I didn't mean to be insulting. Not knowing your level of expertise, I tried to cover all the bases. Also check the low voltage wire from the thermostat to the igniter relay or transformer. I have had the actual igniter go bad on a gas fired clothes dryer before. The arching of the igniter burns off the electrical contacts that spark.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

not an expert by any means
any way to check the thermocupler without replacing or is that a given
unit is 15 yrs old.
honeywell parts
leaning toward hiring somebody


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

The thermocouple's output is in the milli volt range. Not many multimeters are capable of reading that small of a voltage. The thermocouple is really not that expensive and if the unit is a few years old it is probably a good investment anyway. The thermocouple has a fitting that looks like a small nut that screws into the gas valve body. Remove that nut and disconnect the TC from the bracket. Take that to the local supply house with model numbers, etc. First Choice Supply is a good place to start. Home Depot might stock these.

If more help is needed, I'm available.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks again-looked at unit and can see thermocupler-think I can get 
it off pretty easy-will try that and give it a go.
Just aint enough time in the day-one project at a time-but this one has 
a little priority.


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

Look at this site:
http://www.pexsupply.com/Honeywell-...-Dual-Intermittent-Pilot-Gas-Valve-13664000-p


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Fishing Fool Faron came out and checked my unit out-thanks faron

for passing up a fishing trip to help me out!!

Found that the heat exchanger is in pretty bad shape-tripped a safety relay-temp. sensor and co2 indicator-
Looking into possibly replacing exchanger-?? thanks again faron

trying to save some$


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

fishingtwo said:


> Fishing Fool Faron came out and checked my unit out-thanks faron
> 
> for passing up a fishing trip to help me out!!
> 
> ...


that faron is a pretty smart feller.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Heater won't Light*

Question for the pros??

Is it true that after several successive tries at ignition that the thermostat will set and you have to reset it??

My Thermostat has 24 volts on the green wire.

I really need a lesson on gas heater care and feeding.

Thanks in advance,

Charlie.


----------

